# Rod stolen in Buxton Wed night 10/11/12



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

12' custom Rainshadow 1502. Aquamarine color and threads with a Saltist 30 reel. If you see this rod or have any info call 240-246-4986

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

That sux, where in Buxton were you? 
Report it to the sheriff's office 252-473-3444
They have actually had some sucess getting rods back to thier owners this year. Not alot of luck but some. 
Also send your pic to this guy
http://outerbanks.craigslist.org/spo/3261974456.html
Apparently there are a few guys who buy fishing tackle in the area that have "inadvertently" bought stolen fishing stuff from people.


----------



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*

It does make you wonder where/who has the market for these stolen rods and reels. 

Thanks for the link I did contact this "buyer" on craigslist. We'll see.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.
A buddy and I lost a good bit of gear off of a truck while unloading at a rental years ago, and I have been a maniac about it since.
As to;
"It does make you wonder where/who has the market for these stolen rods and reels."
If you think this stuff is staying local, you are probably mistaken.
The same guys that are moving the stuff that goes up their noses and into the pipes are also moving it from Fl. to the Maine Coast, and stolen gear can end up anywhere in between.
Might be a lot of time in front of the screen, but I would post pics of stolen gear on every site I could find on the East Coast.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

My crew had stuff stolen from the house in May. Our fault since it was left on the trucks. 2nd week of October, there was a custom heaver stolen off the front of a truck parked right in front of Hurricane Heathers in broad daylight. I had a rod stolen off the pier when I was hooked up on a fish. Went back to cart to to rebait and it was gone. Now when we book a house, first criteria is either a garage or lockable storage.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

You would think that if you can afford to rent a house in Hatteras, you wouldn't have to steal.
You would be wrong, though.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dena said:


> You would think that if you can afford to rent a house in Hatteras, you wouldn't have to steal.
> You would be wrong, though.


often it's not out of towners.

http://islandfreepress.org/CrimeReports.html


----------



## Barbandit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Pirates*

Not trying to offend any of the local population, but I am sure there pirate descendants living in the dunes.....just sayin.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam that sucks. Hope ya get it back.


----------



## Serfish (Aug 23, 2012)

Very good chance in that it was kids. moderately wealthy bored kids can do some dumb/mean/rude stuff.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

or not


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

surffshr said:


> often it's not out of towners.
> 
> http://islandfreepress.org/CrimeReports.html


If'n it is locals, hopefully they will be dealt with, one way or another, and the OP gets his stuff back.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

ChesBay Jay said:


> or not


+1
I have caught a lot of thieves, almost always addicts that can't pay for their problem/habit. The judge usually let's them off easy enough that it doesn't bother the addict and they do it more. Illegal drug use is not always a victimless crime.


----------

